# Ebay Win



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I put in a bid for this a week ago and just found out I won it. Only 16 quid.

Any thoughts/comments from you guys?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Looks OK that George. No plain dial at least!

Plus the cost - can't go wrong!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mmmm not sure if I like it...Cant go wrong for the dosh... I think its the way the hands dont go anywhere near the edges.....I do like the case though,


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I like it









Unusual case. I can't recall seeing one like that before.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh my how did I miss it?????????????

Redial it orange! Those black edged hands will look fantastic!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The hands are a bit 'Ocean Master'







How Ironic


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I must admit, I had completely forgot I had bid on it - it was one of those impulse bids, where I did not care if I won it or not.

I'm looking forward to seeing it in the flesh as I don't recall seeing an Amphibia in that case style before. Anyone have any idea what the Russian script in the centre is saying?

Might make a nice "dress down Friday" watch.

Interesting thought about the orange re-dial PG, now where could I get something like that I wonder...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Never seen that case before, I like it, but then I would







I reckon I have the same "pic" on a new model abeit with a gold face, I try and get a pic up.

What movement is it?


----------



## Bob W (May 17, 2004)

It says "Komandirskie " or Commanders. This nomenclature was used by both Vostok and Poljot but mostly by Vostok.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

MarkF said:


> Never seen that case before, I like it, but then I would
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not sure on the movement Mark; I'm expecting to get it tomorrow, so I'll have some proper pics shortly. Like to see any pics you have of something similar though.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, it arrived and so far, I'm pleasantly surprised.

It's a manual wind, non-hacking, no quick-set date jobby (instant date change at about 23:05 - love these russkie movements







) and has the usual Amphibia screw-down crown (which is just as vague as any other Amphibia I've heard about or owned).

It's a very solid stainless case with 18mm hidden lugs, the bezel is friction and the dot at 12 was probably luminous when new. The back is engraved in English and claims it is (was) hermetically sealed. The case back is removed by unscrewing a circular retaining ring and then the keyed back lifts out. It's a plain movement with nothing but a Vostock "B" symbol engraved under the balance, one or two jewels are visible, but otherwise I've no idea what it is.

It came on a reasonable copy of a Seiko "wave" rubber strap, made by Pulsar, which is a bit stiffer than a real "wave" but OK nonetheless.

But the best thing is it's stunningly accurate, not only for a Russian cheapie watch, but for any mechanical I have owned (yes, bar none). I set it against my RLT Chrono when I got it , and 24 hours later the Amphibia (or Amphibian as the case back says) is within a second of it!!









Same piccy as before, but if anyone is interested, I can do some more.

I would be interested if any of you Russkie collectors has any information about it or the movement - even if it is only a bog standard cheapie, like so many others out there.










My Friday watch this week I think


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I have to admit that Russian watches offer excellent value if you're after a cheap mechanical watch! Poljot make some really stunning watches for sensible prices.

Ian


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I like that nice case shape,dial is not to bad either


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ESL said:


> Same piccy as before, but if anyone is interested, I can do some more.


 I'd be interested in a shot of the case side on or sideish on if you know what I mean.

Most likely has the same 17J mw movement as the ones I own.which I've never found a cal number on either


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Here you go PG:










And back:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

My guess at the movement would be that it's a 2414. Very popular 17-jewel manual winding with date.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thks george, I'll have to keep an eye out for one ith that case and bezel, I like it.

wonder what the 2209 on the back means?


----------

